# What are good rogue feats?



## scottchiefbaker (May 20, 2010)

I'm building a new Rogue. I have most of it put together, but I need some feats. He currently has far shot, but I don't think that's really necessary. He's an artful dodger rogue. What are good feats for a rogue to have. I chose: Backstabber, Weapon Expertise, Weapon Focus, and distant advantage. What am I missing?

Here is the character sheet if it helps: http://www.perturb.org/tmp/rolen - 6 version 2.pdf


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (May 21, 2010)

Those are great ones to have. Far Shot is pretty situational really. If you are using ranged weapons a whole lot it seems just as well to use a superior crossbow instead, which is giving you about as much range as anyone normally ever needs and gives you the best damage output to boot. I'd find it unlikely you'd need to increase the range of THAT in most campaigns (and if you do then pick up the enchantment that increases range to save on the feat perhaps).

Opportunity Knocks would be interesting for getting a bit of flexibility in getting CA. Versatile Duelist is an option that can give you another increase on damage with a bastard sword particularly.

Defensive Mobility is a possibility, though it can be overkill for some AO halflings. 

Its hard to be really specific since most other choices are really going to depend on what powers you have and what tactics you favor. Look at the Lesser Style feats, some of them could be interesting, like Silent Shot Student or Harrowing Swarm Student.

You could also go down the dual rapier path with Warrior of the Wild for instance. Loads of choices.

I think the main question you have to answer with this character after looking at the sheet is are you going for nasty range attacks or not? You have the sharpshooter feature but then weapon expertise and focus on light blades. The two don't really go together that well. Why not put your weapon expertise/focus into the weapon you are specifically excelling at? Granted you may still want to have these feats for your melee weapon TOO at some point, but I'd think you're best off with concentrating on one or the other. Also Artful Dodger isn't excessively useful to a ranged rogue compared to Cunning Sneak. If you want to be a 'hang out on the edge of the fight and chuck weapons' kind of rogue Then Artful Dodger has more value, but even then Cunning Sneak with Rogue Weapon Talent and chucking daggers is probably the ideal.


----------



## Prestidigitalis (May 21, 2010)

I like the looks of Harlequin Style for use with Deft Strike, from Dragon 373, but I haven't tried it.

"You can move 3 squares before this attack [Deft Strike], instead of 2. Add your  Charisma modifier to your defenses against opportunity attacks provoked  by this movement."


----------



## jbear (May 22, 2010)

If you are thinking of being maily ranged (distant advantage points in that direction) then Dead Eye Slinger is a option to consider as it turns your Sling into +3 Prof. High Crit weapon.

Deft Strike is your bread and butter if your rogue fights at a distant. Basically you wnat to hide really well. When you attack Deft Strike helps you move out of hiding and Attack with CAdv and then you want to go hide again. 

Black Arrow Style means you can do this more effectively when there is less cover (which won't be uncommon at all I'm sure) or if you haven't been able to hide beforehand.

Anyoneone else using Stealth regularly in your group? Can you convince them to take the Silent Shadows Guild feat? Whoah, reroll stealth checks you don't like with a bonus!


----------



## blargney the second (May 22, 2010)

A lot depends on your party composition.  If somebody is handing out basic attacks, then Melee Mastery is awesome.  In a party with few melee combatants, Distant Advantage is horrible because nobody wants to flank.

Without knowing more about your party mates, I'd suggest Skill Power.  If you want a couple more feat ideas, Two-Weapon Fighting + Two-Weapon Defense with a +1 Rhythm Blade dagger = win!


----------

